# Special Ops Mission Series



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I just found this series on YouTube called "Special Ops Mission," and have to say I am finding it quite interesting. It's entertainment, not a training series, but still worth a watch. The series puts one ex-ranger against an opposing force consisting of ex-military in a variety of situations. The show is supposed to be unscripted, and the guys all know what they are doing, even if their tactics seem a little shaky at times.

There's not all that much here for preppers, except maybe for whatever you can learn from watching the way real soldiers move, shoot, and communicate. The one I watched so far is called, "Operation Frozen Thunder," and I did find it interesting and might have learned something... the main guy uses Jello as a survival food! According to him, it's light, fast and easy to make, and provides a lot of calories and quick energy. Hmmmmm, interesting.

Anyway, if you're interested, here's a link to the one I watched. There were 6 episodes in season 1 and all of them are on YouTube...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I got enough jello growing up. My dad used to carry it and drink it hot. After a cup of liquid jello morning, noon and night when camping, skiing, etc. I have a hard time drinking it now.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I just watch a couple minutes and will catch it later, but it looks interesting.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd love to stock Jello in our preps, but I've got to look around and find another brand that doesn't have such traitorous ingredients. Thanks for the vid, I'll check it out when it's quiet (approx. 10 years from now  )


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Jello isn't in my pyramid of proper nutrition (coca-cola, cheese doodles, and bacon) but would probably be ok for energy and calories.

Times change, huh? Nowadays, making your kids drink warm jello 3 times a day would probably be considered child abuse!


----------



## frogman (Sep 10, 2013)

I always pack dry jello, you can use it for all kinds of food stuff, flavor packs to put on fruit or in tea, drink it for energy on the fly, freezer pops when you can, candy, and you can use it to sweeten bad tasting meds...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

For cold weather survival you can't beat cans of spam, even at 40 below it still doesn't freeze, too much fat content.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kraft owns Jello, right? They've got the lobbyists, so Jello is probably a requirement in public school fare. Feed Jello. ADHD. BAM!



Prepadoodle said:


> Jello isn't in my pyramid of proper nutrition (coca-cola, cheese doodles, and bacon) but would probably be ok for energy and calories.
> 
> Times change, huh? Nowadays, making your kids drink warm jello 3 times a day would probably be considered child abuse!


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

I've seen the series before. It's interesting, but they do kinda stack the deck in his favor. Cool to watch, none-the-less.


----------

